# Bermuda Stunt Mites



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I noticed my bermuda stunt/dwarf mites (seen them called both) are back again this season. From what I've read so far I cant find a treatment or post-emergent to knock it out.

Any recommendations or suggestions?


----------



## BvilleGrass (Jul 31, 2019)

Following.

I've struggled with the same without much feedback from anyone that has successfully dealt with them.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I believe DeltaGard/Suspend with deltamethrin is listed for bermuda mites. I've also heard of guys using bifenthrin with some success. I would spray the insecticide, wait for a few days, and then scalp/bag


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

bhutchinson87 said:


> I believe DeltaGard/Suspend with deltamethrin is listed for bermuda mites. I've also heard of guys using bifenthrin with some success. I would spray the insecticide, wait for a few days, and then scalp/bag


These arent insects - though I'm not sure why they are called "mites"... they're stunted bermuda with tiny roots and a hard core. They're usually a lighter shade of green then the rest of the Bermuda so they stand out. I'll try to take a pic of mine.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

I tried bifenthrin a couple days ago to combat this exact problem. No idea how long it would take to see a change but if I do see one I'll post good/bad results.


----------



## ianreelmows (8 mo ago)

SwBermuda said:


> I tried bifenthrin a couple days ago to combat this exact problem. No idea how long it would take to see a change but if I do see one I'll post good/bad results.


Any luck last year with this? I have them in tif419 sod that is only 10 months old. I ordered delta gard today and going to scalp/bag before I apply it next week.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Anyone use PGR? I have it in my common but I felt like I didn't have before PGR

Or it could be the fact I am mowing lower than I use to

Either PGR or HOC has to be the contributing factor.


----------



## ianreelmows (8 mo ago)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Anyone use PGR? I have it in my common but I felt like I didn't have before PGR
> 
> Or it could be the fact I am mowing lower than I use to
> 
> Either PGR or HOC has to be the contributing factor.


What is your HOC? I'm up to .8" now but I've been around .5" for a long time until the past few weeks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Has anyone that thinks they have Bermuda Stunt Mites had any confirmation from a lab? I believe @Greendoc has mentioned using Exteris Stressgard to combat them but I'm not 100% on that. Hopefully he will swing by and give his thoughts.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Following. It's something I'm not sure if I have but would love to be informed nonetheless. If it's about Bermuda, I needa know about it


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@gooodawgs I seem to have them as well. I have several "witches brooms" that are in weaker areas of turf growth. Although most of the research I have read leads to "there is not much hope" I decided to give two insecticides/miticides a try after reading this 2018 golf turf study. I have placed my order and hope to put it down by the end of the week. Although AzaGuard is labeled for lawn turf Lucid is not labeled for residential. I will also use a low rate of bifen I/T as well. I will also probably apply with a surfactant or Crop oil.

https://www.gcmonline.com/research/news/bermudagrass-mite?utm_source=informz&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=FC%2012.6.18

*3% Azadirachtin* Price paid: $159.00
https://biosafesystems.com/product/azaguard/
https://biosafesystems.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/azaguard_label.pdf
AzaGuard provides control of insect larval, pupal, and nymphal stages by interfering with the synthesis of ecdysone. Insects typically die between larval to larval, larval to pupal, nymph to nymph molts, or during adult eclosion. in the wide variety of ornamental, forestry, and food crops. AzaGuard is an insect growth regulator and does not control adult insects.

*2% Abamectin* Price paid : $71.95
https://www.rotamnorthamerica.com/professional-products/lucid
https://www.agrian.com/pdfs/current/Lucid_Ornamental_MiticideInsecticide_Label1k.pdf
Reliable, long-lasting control of mites and leafminers along with suppression of whitefly, thrips and aphids on foliage plants, woody ornamentals and Christmas trees. Abamectin works through contact exposure and is effective at combating pyrethroid resistant insects.. Excellent component of beneficial release programs. Outstanding plant safety record including end of crop cycles. Due to its unique mode of action, Abamectin presents low risk to mammals, while being particularly effective against target insects.

A few quotes from the article.
**With the hope of identifying insecticides that could be used to replace unavailable or restricted - but effective - insecticides, the senior author conducted a series of experiments in 2009-2010 to evaluate the efficacy of 26 insecticides and miticides for bermudagrass mite control (2). Abamectin stood out as one of the most promising products. Further testing of the efficacy of abamectin in several golf courses in South Carolina has supported the registration of Divanem (8% abamectin) for bermudagrass mite management.
**Several insecticides are currently registered for bermudagrass mite control on golf courses, including abamectin (Divanem, Syngenta), azadirachtin (for example, Azatrol, Gordon's), bifenthrin (for example, Broadcide GC, Control Solutions), chlorpyrifos (for example, Chlorpyrifos SPC, Nufarm), lambda-cyhalothrin (for example, Scimitar GC, Syngenta) and zeta-cypermethrin (for example, Triple Crown, FMC).


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Someone mentioned controlled burn before spring green up, but not sure if they're present/breeding/active yet during that time.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

gooodawgs said:


> bhutchinson87 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe DeltaGard/Suspend with deltamethrin is listed for bermuda mites. I've also heard of guys using bifenthrin with some success. I would spray the insecticide, wait for a few days, and then scalp/bag
> ...


Any truth to this? Everyone seems to have glossed over it and is stuck on insecticides to fix it


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I have cut out a few of these "witches broom" sections down to the dirt with the power rotary scissors. Vacuumed up the clippings, put down bifenthrin (just in case) and it has grown back normal again. I'm not convinced that it's actually bugs/mites.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Has anyone that thinks they have Bermuda Stunt Mites had any confirmation from a lab? I believe @Greendoc has mentioned using Exteris Stressgard to combat them but I'm not 100% on that. Hopefully he will swing by and give his thoughts.


That is for nematodes. For Bermuda mites, Bifenthrin, Lambda Cyhalothrin, or Deltamethrin applied with a Non Ionic Surfactant and sprayed in a manner that provides good coverage of the foliage/shoots is the best bet. There used to be three now outlawed insecticides/miticides that worked rather well for this.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone that thinks they have Bermuda Stunt Mites had any confirmation from a lab? I believe @Greendoc has mentioned using Exteris Stressgard to combat them but I'm not 100% on that. Hopefully he will swing by and give his thoughts.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, I was wondering about the mix up after I posted this but wasn't sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

DFW245 said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > bhutchinson87 said:
> ...


Yes. Mites are not insects. Same with Spiders and ticks. They are not insects either. However, they are commonly referred to as insects because they are often treated with insecticides or termiticides. Any 'mite' species should be treated with termiticides as that will yield better results than insecticides. Although, no guarantee. These mites are tough. Multiple apps and thorough coverage is a start.

The "Bunching" of roots where it appears to look like a crown on top at the blades, can be mistaken for a fungal disease called Yellow Tuft. Bermuda mites are not visible to the human eye. They need to be magnified significantly.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It gets even more funny @Austinite. There are several different species of mites. Tetranychus mites. Which are commonly known as red spider mites. Common pests of fruits, vegetables, ornamentals and field crops. Their damage is marked by a bronzing of the new shoots and leaves. Another type of mite is the broad mite. Its damage is marked by twisting and distortion of shoots. Big problem on flowers, fruits, and trees. Finally, the Bermuda Stunt mite is classified as an Eriophyid mite. This mite differs from the others because it is embedded in the shoots of what it is damaging. The other mites live on the surface of the plant. Control of Eriophyid mites is not easy because the miticide needs to either prevent penetration of the mite into the shoots or else it needs to be systemic in nature and capable of penetrating into the plant tissue where the mite lives.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Greendoc would Imidacloprid be an effective systemic treatment?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Greendocand @Austinite Would a nonionic surfactant or MSO work better to help penetrate the bermuda leaf tissue?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> @Greendoc would Imidacloprid be an effective systemic treatment?


No. Imidacloprid has poor efficacy on mites.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Neem oil or drown em with dish soap? Might be worth a shot


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> It gets even more funny @Austinite. There are several different species of mites. Tetranychus mites. Which are commonly known as red spider mites. Common pests of fruits, vegetables, ornamentals and field crops. Their damage is marked by a bronzing of the new shoots and leaves. Another type of mite is the broad mite. Its damage is marked by twisting and distortion of shoots. Big problem on flowers, fruits, and trees. Finally, the Bermuda Stunt mite is classified as an Eriophyid mite. This mite differs from the others because it is embedded in the shoots of what it is damaging. The other mites live on the surface of the plant. Control of Eriophyid mites is not easy because the miticide needs to either prevent penetration of the mite into the shoots or else it needs to be systemic in nature and capable of penetrating into the plant tissue where the mite lives.


Great info. Thank you.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Austinite said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > gooodawgs said:
> ...


All of you guys info is exactly what I was looking for. I've learned something. Any pics of said damage?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

DFW245 said:


> All of you guys info is exactly what I was looking for. I've learned something. Any pics of said damage?


*Below is Bermuda stunt mite damage
*



*Below is Yellow Tuft disease damage
*


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Austinite said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > All of you guys info is exactly what I was looking for. I've learned something. Any pics of said damage?
> ...


Hmm. And will any of this be really noticeable from above? Just walking along your lawn and you spot it? Or will it really be noticed only after pulling?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

DFW245 said:


> Hmm. And will any of this be really noticeable from above? Just walking along your lawn and you spot it? Or will it really be noticed only after pulling?


Depends. If your lawn is cut very low (sub 1 inch) and very dense, not likely to notice. For example, on golf courses, it is not really noticed until someone swings a club and causes a divot. The grass chunk removed would indicate so.

If your lawn is tall, you may start to notice pits at random where grass may be clustering and leaving small penny sized gaps in turf density. This is what I observed with Yellow Tuft and still have some unresolved areas.

As for the bermuda mites, you can purchase a 20x+ magnifying glass so that you can see if they are on the blades. Under magnification they appear like translucent white rice, some straight some curled.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Austinite said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. And will any of this be really noticeable from above? Just walking along your lawn and you spot it? Or will it really be noticed only after pulling?
> ...


Gotcha. Well I mow at 1" (manual reel, so could be higher) Ill have to get down and check then, ive noticed all sorts of density discrepancies all across my front lawn but nowhere else.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@gooodawgs I applied 3% Azadirachtin, 2% Abamectin, and bifen along with a nonionic surfactant late last week. I applied 2 gallons of water for each 1K to try and get a better result. I am going to apply again at the end of this week and determine if I have a reduction in "witches brooms" in my troubled areas.


----------



## DustinG2020 (Jan 8, 2021)

Did you have any luck getting rid of the mites.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

DustinG2020 said:


> Did you have any luck getting rid of the mites.


I think it is to early to tell. I am going to apply a little stronger this week. Will have a better idea in a few weeks.


----------

